# $85/dozen avery full body mallards



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey any of ya'll that are interested check out krugerfarms.com

Avery full body mallards in either feeding or active style.

Check it out quick because i'm not sureif its' a typo or not but i know a lot of people who are odering them

Just givin ya'll the heads up


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the heads up, just ordered 2 doz.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

No problem,

glad i could help


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i print screened that, incase there is an issue later doubt there will be but I would suggest it to everyone to cover themselves in the case that it is a misprint.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Good point, i was thinking about something along that same line..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What is the normal going rate for them?

Curious as to how much savings this is? I might go buy 3 dozen


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats half price.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks dude just ordered a dozen :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I ordered 4 doz.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm thinking something is amiss. Something seems wrong in the product description. Normal packaging is 4 drakes/2 hens per box. Even if you double that the count is off in the ad (6/6). It also list feeders or actives which are generally packaged as one or the other but gives you no way to make that choice and doesn't exactly say what you are getting. It also shows a picture of resters which are packed 4 to a box. Lastly $84 would generally be the on sale price for 6.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm thinking something is amiss. Something seems wrong in the product description. Normal packaging is 4 drakes/2 hens per box. Even if you double that the count is off in the ad (6/6). It also list feeders or actives which are generally packaged as one or the other but gives you no way to make that choice and doesn't exactly say what you are getting. It also shows a picture of resters which are packed 4 to a box. Lastly $84 would generally be the on sale price for 6.


Exact things I was thinking. However, harvester packs come 6 and 6 right? But that would be with a bag! Damn that would be sweet if they have bags!

I know there is a ton sold, just from my friends!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

IMO, definitely a typo. If they were selling them at that cost, it would be on their homepage as a huge sale.

Should get interesting come Monday morning when they open. What are you guys getting for a reply on your order? Just and automated response or what?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> IMO, definitely a typo. If they were selling them at that cost, it would be on their homepage as a huge sale.
> 
> Should get interesting come Monday morning when they open. What are you guys getting for a reply on your order? Just and automated response or what?


automated response...


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm thinking something is amiss. Something seems wrong in the product description. Normal packaging is 4 drakes/2 hens per box. Even if you double that the count is off in the ad (6/6). It also list feeders or actives which are generally packaged as one or the other but gives you no way to make that choice and doesn't exactly say what you are getting. It also shows a picture of resters which are packed 4 to a box. Lastly $84 would generally be the on sale price for 6.


Yep, the resters are in the pic and $84 is the price for 4 of em'


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I bet the guy is going to keel over when he opens the site. WOW we sold 300 Doz decoys this weekend! :lol: It will be interesting to see what they do!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

is it the GHG oversized fullbodys? can somone post up a link to the actual page pleas?


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.krugerfarms.com/prodhighligh ... dc36cf23e7

Yea i was wondering the same thing with how they are going to respond to this. I ordered a bunch and all my buddies ordered them in mass's as well so hopefully they don't screw us over.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Neck Collar said:


> http://www.krugerfarms.com/prodhighlight.cfm?ItemId=DC-0234&MiniCategoryID=431&StartRow=1&Pointer=20&NumResults=34&1534-D83A_1933715A=d6618e7b4bdbbd587726ff1009f1b0dc36cf23e7
> 
> Yea i was wondering the same thing with how they are going to respond to this. I ordered a bunch and all my buddies ordered them in mass's as well so hopefully they don't screw us over.


They can't I am assuming cards will get refunded.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would order some but, I bet it is a typo and the decoys are going to be resters because the picture shows four resters and the rester decoys are usually 84.99/per 4. I e-mailed kruger farms asking about those decoys but I havent heard anything back yet.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

KrugerFarms wont email you back, they have not to me as I emailed them over a month ago!

I think this is a typo...your money will be refunded. If this is true, you got a heck of a deal! :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Site has been updated to identify it's for 4 decoys not a dozen. Hope you guys get your money back.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

has anybody received any word from Krugerfarms about this?


----------



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just got a call from them saying it was a mistake but they are still giving me 1 dozen for the price


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i got the same deal, that was good of them to do that atleast, i figured they would want full price for them all.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they handled it well. Good customer service.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Great customer service, i would definately buy from them again.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's nice to see a business that takes responsibility for it's mistakes. I'll definately be giving them a look when I need something.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

ordered 2 dozen, called me up and said only going to get one dozen, but thats fine with me, as they are 84$ per 4!

great customer service, I bought some snow econo socks from them as well...


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

This is Neck Collar's Dad. Isn't he the best?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

has anybody received theirs or had them charged yet? I havent heard anything since they called me


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

From the sounds of it they had to order them, then they will be sending them out. I haven't been charged either.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> From the sounds of it they had to order them, then they will be sending them out. I haven't been charged either.


X 2


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i pretty much figured so


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

R y a n said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > From the sounds of it they had to order them, then they will be sending them out. I haven't been charged either.
> ...


X3


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just got m $100 girft card in the mail!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

just got my doz today


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

X2


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

X2


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Neck Collar said:


> This is Neck Collar's Dad. Isn't he the best?


Yes, he's very "special."

Got mine in the mail today, as well as my deadly bags that i bought with the GC.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha thanks Brody

What style did ya'll get? Sleeper/active/feeder???


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got all sleepers.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i also received all sleepers


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

all speepers


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

hey if anybody wants to sell their sleepers let me know... :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Save Hens said:


> hey if anybody wants to sell their sleepers let me know... :lol:


Deal, I'll let em go for $60/box.. $25 CHEAPER THEN FROM THE STORE!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

PM your way US


----------



## Support Delta Waterfowl (Mar 7, 2009)

Can someone still get in on this deal?

Sweet! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Support Delta Waterfowl said:


> Can someone still get in on this deal?
> 
> Sweet! :beer:


Nope, PM whitehorse, he is looking to unload some.


----------

